# Triplex on a hill



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I have never had a triplex before, is there a rule of thumb on how maximum of a hill they can cut in degrees.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I think my 3100d manual says a 15% slope is max...another precaution is if you have the sidewinder version move the reels to the uphill side to help with weight distribution/center of gravity. Obviously you would want to mow in a north south pattern as much as possible. East and West mowing could do occasionally if your at 15% or less. Im sure good tread on tires would make a difference that some that are half bald.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Are there any triplex that are better on hills than the other?


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Are there any triplex that are better on hills than the other?


My yard is basically totally flat other than the smallest of grade change for water drainage ditch in front. So don't have any experience on anything with hills. I currently have a Toro 2000d Triples(it not working) and I think is has three-wheel drive system but no power steering. Good machine but you have to muscle it around in turns. I have a Toro Greensmaster 3150d Triplex with slick tires and power steering. I love the 3150d as its small, very quiet, very easy to maneuver but is not made for cutting celebration Bermuda at a 1/2" it just does not have the power with 11/bladed reel and groomers. The Toro 3150Q is strictly meant for mowing golf greens and I would not recommend it for a home lawn,

My last purchase was the 3100d, its a three wheeled drive unit w/power steering, decent tread on tires, easy to maneuver etc...Honestly I wished I had bought the 3100d initially, it has the power to take care of everything I need it for. Im going out on a limb here but its basically a Trim/Slope Mower meaning its meant to cut on hills, berms and banked turf alongside tee- boxes, sand bunkers, fairways etc..etc.. Once you go past the Toro 3100 line, your basically getting into fairway mowers with 5 reels, 4 tire drive system, more maintenance etc... so to answer your question I think a Toro 3100d would be a best choic on something with a slope to mow.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks for the input, 3100d was on my radar but was not sure if the low CG of the 3250d would be better for bermuda at .500


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

John Deere says the 2653B max slope is 25%. It's wide and 3wd so I would be inclined(pun) to believe it


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Thanks for the input, 3100d was on my radar but was not sure if the low CG of the 3250d would be better for bermuda at .500


The Toro 3250D Greensmater is a Golf Course Greens mower with slick/bald tires. I would not recommend from the experience I had with the 3150Q I currently own.

The John Deere 2653 is similar to the Toro 2000d in design - probably a great mower but not sure if they have power steering or not. 3-wheeled drive does not mean powered steering.

I just looked up the max slope safty rating of the Toro 3100d and it is in fact 25 degree max incline like the John Deere mower. How steep is your slope your tyring to maintain?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

I will measure as soon as I get back to the property. Do they make grass catchers for the 3100d


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> I will measure as soon as I get back to the property. Do they make grass catchers for the 3100d


Its an optional kit, the used 3100d I just bought came with grass catchers. I However have yet to use grass catchers on any reel mower I've ever used. The Toro 3100D mowers are something like $30k-$40k new and the golf course would of had to purchase that optional grass catcher kit. I assume buying used it would be a crapshoot getting grass catcher kit already installed.


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

I mow a 15 to 20% slope with my 2000d with no problems. The three wheel drive helps. My ztr hates that hill and so does my tractor. There is nothing like sliding down a hill sideways on a ztr...

By the way, i have to mow it horizontally. Vertically wont work as there is a pond I fall off in to.

Edit. Get on amazon and get a lev o gauge. It sticks on with adhesive and helps you gauge the slope.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

2653 is power steering, 3wheel drive


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

A trim and surround mower like the Toro 3100d is going to do a lot better because it's made to be a billy goat on slopes. 25 deg is more than what most of us have in our yards too.

Cart tires or regular turf type tires on a greensmaster triplex like the 3100s/3200s will make a world of difference too, but it will not hug steep inclines like the Reelmaster 3100d for sure. And that's also a pretty significant expense to go buy new wheels/tires for one. But if you think you might want to cut lower than .500", it could be an option.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

The 2000d looks interesting never seen that unit before. Did the 3100d replace it?


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

I have a 2000d, it was only made for so many years and is now i believe a discontinued product by Toro, I was happy when I first got it, but then started having problems. Over heating, Starter went out, fuel delivery issues etc..ect.. One thing after another went wrong with it an now Im ready to take it to the scrap yard. The 2000d does not have power steering...you have to wrestle the machine around especially in a residential setting. The way the engine sits down in-between the radiator and Hydro reservoir on the 2000d make it difficult to do any work on the engine.

My personal experience with now owning all three toro models, the 2000d, 3150q Greensmaster, and a 3100d. I would take the 3100d all day everyday, plenty of power, larger reels, more torque, can cut from 3/8" on up to well over 1" hoc, the power steering, sitting out over the front close to the reels, easy access to the engine for maintenance. It has a 72" or 84" cut depending on the reel size, I chose to go with 3-27" reels as the overall width of the machine will fit on my utility round pipetop trailer. The 3100d with 30" reels would be too wide to fit on my trailer. I have verticutters reels for the 3100d and had no problem verticutting my entire yard at negative 1/4". Another thing to consider is the actual reels on the 3100d are very heavy, like 150lbs each. On the greens mower the reels are half that around 75lbs and unless your yard is pool table smooth the reels bounce up and down and don't leave as good a cut and the bigger heavier reels - the 3100d Is just a great overall machine in my opinion.

I love the 3150 Greensmaster but once again its made to cut golf greens at 1/4" or less ...it struggles to cut my celebration bermuda at .5"...I believe it partially has to do with the 11-bladed reels w/Groomers. I have verticutters for the greens master and it struggles on the aspect as well. Now that I have the 3100d and very happy with it, I will be selling the 3150Q greensmaster soon. I've leveled my yard with sand and is fairly smooth but as I said earlier the reels will bounce around a little and not leave as smooth as a cut as the bigger heaver reels.

The 3100d was being built before the 2000d and is still a currently model in Toro's line up. Not sure when they discontinued the 2000d but its a dog compared to the 3100d. Plus with your yard having a slope the 3100d or the JD 2653 would be a much better choice.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Go to about the 2:00 min mark... is your slope more than that? :shock:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1h9LvALlVw


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Current landscaper used a 60" zero turn unless it rains hard and then switches to a 60" walk behind


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

So meausred the hill, 
Average slope 14 degrees
Max slope 17 degrees in one section
Mininum slope 7 degrees.


----------



## brownnl (Aug 14, 2019)

After reading thru this 1000 times, I suppose I should respond.

I mow 100% of my lawn with my JD 2653a:









Mower is like a billy goat and has no issues with hill on side of driveway that measures >>20deg.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I have a 2300D Toro that has additional weights on one side. If I keep them on the high side I have a bit less fear, but on my slope the pucker factor is reel . Anyhow, 3 wheel drive makes me feel better along with the weights. The extra drive keeps it from "slipping". My slope, I would say is 25 to 30*.

Keep in mind, you can always go up and down instead of side to side.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

brownnl said:


> After reading thru this 1000 times, I suppose I should respond.
> 
> I mow 100% of my lawn with my JD 2653a:


Same mower here - I concur it is like a buckhorn sheep on the slopes.

How do you manage clippings? That's my biggest problem with the machine leaving clippings on top of turf. John Deere turf dealer quoted me $2500 for a set of 3 grass catcher kits - that's more than I paid for the machine.


----------

